# imprimer des travaux scribus



## mathiasb (27 Mars 2005)

Je découvre progressivement, avec votre aide, un logiciel génial : scribus.

reste un gros problème qyue je n'arrive pas à contourner : imprimer correctement ce que j'ai créé.

Quelquesoit le format de tout nouveau document, mon imprimante n'imprime pas ce qui figure sur les 2 à 3 cms du haut de mon doc. Par contre, il me rajoute 2 à 3 cm en bas de l'impression.

J'ai essayé tout ce à quoi je pouvais accéder (marge, taille doc, changement d'imprimante, etc).

Rien n'y fait ... 

Merci de vos conseils

Mathias


----------

